# Is he hungry?



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

We are feeding our 8 week old four times a day 1/4cup of nutri source large breed puppy grain free. That's the top end of their guide for his weight which is ten pounds. He still seems hungry. When we go outside he's trying to eat dirt and bark etc. 

Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you know how his weekly weight gain is going? or is this your first week with him. I'm not sure exactly how much an 8 to 12 week old pup should be gaining per week but males between 12 to 20 weeks on average gain up to 2.2 to 2.75 pounds per week

I always think that at this age, if they are hungry feed them, however don't allow them to get fat otherwise this may contribute to environmental HD.

You are giving 1 cup spread out over 4 feeds per day, I would increase to 1 1/2 cups, possible 2 and monitor him.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Harry and Lola said:


> Do you know how his weekly weight gain is going? or is this your first week with him. I'm not sure exactly how much an 8 to 12 week old pup should be gaining per week but males between 12 to 20 weeks on average gain up to 2.2 to 2.75 pounds per week
> 
> I always think that at this age, if they are hungry feed them, however don't allow them to get fat otherwise this may contribute to environmental HD.
> 
> You are giving 1 cup spread out over 4 feeds per day, I would increase to 1 1/2 cups, possible 2 and monitor him.


This is my first week with him and his vet records (he's from rescue) don't show a weight so I can't glean how much he may have gained this week. He seems a bit skinny.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

If it were me, I would feed him more, but monitor him. Also, I'm sure you have, but check for worms and make sure his worm meds are up to date.

I think it is important to 'grow them' slowly and steady this may help guard against medical issues in the future, however if an 8 week old pup is skinny then he is not getting enough food or he has worms.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

He was just dewormed last monday and I've seen no evidence in his stools of worms. Anything specific I should look for?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Puppies put all kinds of things in their mouths. Part of how they explore - taste, scent, texture. It's tough but it means you should stay on top of it, begin training him to drop it, offer toys to trade for the rock, stick or whatever else he manages to find. Some puppies quickly grow out of this, others not so fast and some pups real problems can develop such as blockage if they manage to swallow the wrong item.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If it is the Large Breed Puppy, he should actually be fed 2-3 cups (Daily, so split in three-four meals) for 4-8 week old puppies. 1/4 cups are usually for small breed puppies, not large ones. Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food. i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
and 1 cup in the pm. he had a snack throughout the day and training treats.
eating things when indoors or outside is what they do. don't use that as a
measure of hunger.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree that does not seem to be near enough food. 

Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food

That shows 2–3 cups at least per day.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i've never fed puppy food. i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
> and 1 cup in the pm. he had a snack throughout the day and training treats.
> eating things when indoors or outside is what they do. don't use that as a
> measure of hunger.





MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree that does not seem to be near enough food.
> 
> Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food
> 
> That shows 2–3 cups at least per day.





CelticGlory said:


> If it is the Large Breed Puppy, he should actually be fed 2-3 cups (Daily, so split in three-four meals) for 4-8 week old puppies. 1/4 cups are usually for small breed puppies, not large ones. Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food.


Agree with all of these posts. Also sent PM.

Kat


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lkcheertex said:


> We are feeding our 8 week old four times a day 1/4cup of nutri source large breed puppy grain free. That's the top end of their guide for his weight which is ten pounds. He still seems hungry. When we go outside he's trying to eat dirt and bark etc.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Yes, she is hungry, 
An 8 week old GSD needs 3/4 cup 4 times a day. 
You need to up the portions immediately.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Upped the portion and he's gaining weight great. I think what we have here is an extremely good motivated dog. My female is like that too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

